# How much meat from an 8 month old Jersey bull



## Redemption Acres (May 7, 2017)

we're cibsidering getting a Jersey bill for meat, and I am not interested in feeding him through the winter. I have a friend who has butchered her bill at around 8 mo the old before the winter. Does anyone know how much meat I could expect to put into the freezer from a bull of this age?


----------



## Micheal (Jan 28, 2009)

Depends if you feed him, or just let him eat grass, etc...
From live weight you lose a 1/3 to hanging weight; from hanging weight to butchered weight you lose about another 1/3. Soooo, dependent on what you start with will determine what you end up with. 
Besides, Jersey's aren't known for being "big" animals to begin with....


----------



## Redemption Acres (May 7, 2017)

I was told we could get around 400 pounds of meat this way, even though Jerseys are a bit on the small side. Does that sound about right?


----------



## Redemption Acres (May 7, 2017)

Micheal said:


> Depends if you feed him, or just let him eat grass, etc...
> From live weight you lose a 1/3 to hanging weight; from hanging weight to butchered weight you lose about another 1/3. Soooo, dependent on what you start with will determine what you end up with.
> Besides, Jersey's aren't known for being "big" animals to begin with....


I mean 400 pounds of meat in the freezer...


----------



## Allen W (Aug 2, 2008)

You'll be lucky if he weighs much more then 400lbs at eight months.


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

Way too young to butcher in my opinion. We butcher around 18 months


----------



## Ronney (Nov 26, 2004)

Sorry, but there is no way you are going to get 400lbs of useable meat from an 8 month Jersey anything - bull, steer or heifer. As Allen says, he would be lucky to weigh 400lbs on the hoof at 8 months. Do yourself a favour and spend your money wisely.

Cheers,
Ronnie


----------



## Micheal (Jan 28, 2009)

Lets see if'n I can do some backward math using your wanting 400 pounds of meat in the freezer and my rough figures......
400 lbs freezer meat is about 2/3 of hanging weight so the other 1/3 is 200 lbs which means hanging weight is roughly 600 lbs. This 600 lbs of hanging weight is 2/3 of live weight so 1/3 is roughly 300 lbs so live weight would be bout 900 pounds of live animal and there is no way in H--- you will get a cow, bull, steer at 8 months no matter the cattle breed...
Sorry.


----------



## Alaska (Jun 16, 2012)

Micheal said:


> Lets see if'n I can do some backward math using your wanting 400 pounds of meat in the freezer and my rough figures......
> 400 lbs freezer meat is about 2/3 of hanging weight so the other 1/3 is 200 lbs which means hanging weight is roughly 600 lbs. This 600 lbs of hanging weight is 2/3 of live weight so 1/3 is roughly 300 lbs so live weight would be bout 900 pounds of live animal and there is no way in H--- you will get a cow, bull, steer at 8 months no matter the cattle breed...
> Sorry.





Redemption Acres said:


> I mean 400 pounds of meat in the freezer...


Feed well for another year. Butcher at 18 to 24 months of age and you may be there.


----------



## sammyd (Mar 11, 2007)

If you don't want to feed through the winter you'll need to buy a feeder steer once the grass comes on in the spring. No way you'll do it with a calf.


----------



## Redemption Acres (May 7, 2017)

Thanks, y'all. While I'm disappointed, I'm glad to have this info so I can make a good decision. Our main goal is milk anyway. We're going to go look at a Jersey cow who is due to calf in a month or so. I'm trying to collect as much information as I can. At one point though, we're just going to have to "jump in" and learn as we go.


----------



## Redemption Acres (May 7, 2017)

Ok, so we located a cow that we love that is due to calf in a few weeks or sooner. I feel like I've done all the "research" and learning I can possibly do, and I have talked to a few friends who are experienced milkers. I feel almost like I did when we found out we were expecting our first child: so excited, but a bit terrified! Like, "Can I really do this?" My husband and I are taking a few days to pray, and consider if the timing is right. I think it really is. Still, I'm a bit excited/terrified. We'love see how this goes! Thanks for all the info!


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

There is some you can learn about ahead of time. You are miles ahead of most of us that learned by doing before google or youtube. Learn about milk fever. Read up on scours. Buy what you might need just to have it on hand. Read the sticky above on sale barn calves. A lot will pertain to you even though you had an on site calving.

Raising calves is a lot of "learn while doing", but too often results in a few dead calves.


----------



## Redemption Acres (May 7, 2017)

If my cow has a calf, do I milk on all quarters for the morning milking? Or do I leave a quarter for the calf, since it will have been seperated from her all night.


----------



## Micheal (Jan 28, 2009)

Redemption Acres said:


> If my cow has a calf, do I milk on all quarters for the morning milking? Or do I leave a quarter for the calf, since it will have been seperated from her all night.


I'd milk the cow out and bottle feed the calf; less chance of Mastitis or other problems...


----------



## stanb999 (Jan 30, 2005)

We had the best yield with 12 week old Jersey Veal. Jersey beef is small. It is what it is. 
We fed him excess milk from our cow. So no real cost. He was about 300 pounds and gave us nearly 100 pounds of freezer meat. I will never raise a Jersey steer full size again. Real yields are around 40% at best. If you feed them they get fat not meaty. 

FYI I love Jersey cattle.


----------



## Redemption Acres (May 7, 2017)

stanb999 said:


> We had the best yield with 12 week old Jersey Veal. Jersey beef is small. It is what it is.
> We fed him excess milk from our cow. So no real cost. He was about 300 pounds and gave us nearly 100 pounds of freezer meat. I will never raise a Jersey steer full size again. Real yields are around 40% at best. If you feed them they get fat not meaty.
> 
> So, if we don't want a ton of meat, it's worthwhile to butcher a young one. And I still wouldn't have to feed him through the wi tee. Thanks for the info. This is helpful!


----------



## francismilker (Jan 12, 2006)

Short answer to the OP: Not much at all!


----------



## kareninaustria (Dec 22, 2008)

Micheal said:


> Lets see if'n I can do some backward math using your wanting 400 pounds of meat in the freezer and my rough figures......
> 400 lbs freezer meat is about 2/3 of hanging weight so the other 1/3 is 200 lbs which means hanging weight is roughly 600 lbs. This 600 lbs of hanging weight is 2/3 of live weight so 1/3 is roughly 300 lbs so live weight would be bout 900 pounds of live animal and there is no way in H--- you will get a cow, bull, steer at 8 months no matter the cattle breed...
> Sorry.



I can't resist!!! I just sent a 7.5 month old full Angus bull calf to the processor. His live weight was 904 lbs. Hanging weight was 544 lbs. Not quite sure exactly what we got back........I just had to post this to say it CAN be done, but probably not with a Jersey steer!

The secret to the 904lb. 7.5-month-old: 4-5 gallons of Jersey milk straight from the nurse cow every day up until processing day. It probably also didn't hurt that he was intact.


----------



## sammyd (Mar 11, 2007)

so basically it was veal..


----------



## Whoo (Apr 28, 2016)

I have heard jersey's make the best tasting meat!


----------



## Redemption Acres (May 7, 2017)

kareninaustria said:


> I can't resist!!! I just sent a 7.5 month old full Angus bull calf to the processor. His live weight was 904 lbs. Hanging weight was 544 lbs. Not quite sure exactly what we got back........I just had to post this to say it CAN be done, but probably not with a Jersey steer!
> 
> The secret to the 904lb. 7.5-month-old: 4-5 gallons of Jersey milk straight from the nurse cow every day up until processing day. It probably also didn't hurt that he was intact.


Thanks. That helps.


----------



## Redemption Acres (May 7, 2017)

Whoo said:


> I have heard jersey's make the best tasting meat!



I've heard that too. There may not be as much of it, but what is there is yummy! I can't wait to find out!!


----------



## Redemption Acres (May 7, 2017)

Does anyone have a recommendation on how many strands of electric fence wires to use? I've seen people use one strand, but that just seems weird.


----------



## G. Seddon (May 16, 2005)

We use three strands usually, but just two to separate rotational areas inside the perimeter. Deer cause more problems with wires than anything else.


----------



## Redemption Acres (May 7, 2017)

We got our beautiful cow home two days ago and all is well! She is due to calf any time this month. Should I be offering her a salt block?


----------



## Redemption Acres (May 7, 2017)

Also, I'm using a fly spray made with apple cider vinegar and essential oils. (I don't use chemicals any time I can avoid them) Every time I spray Pepper with it, she licks it off of herself. Does anyone have any experience with this? I'm not using food grade essential oils, so I'm a little concerned.


----------



## G. Seddon (May 16, 2005)

Instead of a salt block, get some loose minerals and feed free-choice (keep them dry). Minerals contain salt and that's why the cows consume them. 

Sorry cannot help with your home-made fly spray question.


----------



## Redemption Acres (May 7, 2017)

G. Seddon said:


> Instead of a salt block, get some loose minerals and feed free-choice (keep them dry). Minerals contain salt and that's why the cows consume them.
> 
> Sorry cannot help with your home-made fly spray question.


Thanks for the info. Are the minerals just called "loose minerals?" Or do I look for a specific kind?


----------



## G. Seddon (May 16, 2005)

Check with your ag extension agent for a recommendation or a local farmer's co-op for something formulated for your area, or even another farmer with a herd of cattle.


----------



## Redemption Acres (May 7, 2017)

Thanks.


----------

